# taillable et corvéable à merci



## Jalisco07

Buenos días, bon jour.
Contexto: Une main-d'oeuvre local, domestiqué et corvéable, pour réaliser les tâches nnécessaires à cette explotation.
Origen: La folle histoire du monde, Michel Bounan.

No logro encontrar el sentido de corvéable. Se agradecerán sugerencias.
Jalisco 07


----------



## josepbadalona

En la Edad Media, la "corvée" era un trabajo obligatorio y gratuito que el "siervo" le debía a su señor o al rey
"corvéable" se suele usar en la expresión "taillable et corvéable à merci" en la que "taillable" corresponde a otra obligación

corvéable significa que se le puede obligar a cualquier tipo de trabajo sin que tenga derecho a protestar


----------



## Jalisco07

Muchas gracias Josep. Sigo, de todas formas, sin saber cómo traducirlo, porque "servidumbre" no cubre todas las implicaciones del término. Y "servidumbre forzosa" tiene otro sentido en el Derecho español. Si tienes alguna sugerencia te lo agradecería. Jalisco07


----------



## Gévy

Hola jalisco07:

El Larousse traduce corvéable por: *sujeto a prestación personal*.

No es maravilloso, pero algo es algo...

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Mirelia

josepbadalona said:


> En la Edad Media, la "corvée" era un trabajo obligatorio y gratuito que el "siervo" le debía a su señor o al rey
> "corvéable" se suele usar en la expresión "taillable et corvéable à merci" en la que "taillable" corresponde a otra obligación
> 
> corvéable significa que se le puede obligar a cualquier tipo de trabajo sin que tenga derecho a protestar


 
De acuerdo a esta muy buena explicación, podría pensarse en

manejable, sumisa, dócil

o algún otro adjetivo en esta línea.


----------



## mjmo

Se me ocurre "maleable"...


----------



## gonzalo attenborough

la main d'oeuvre est facilement CORVÉABLE.??? tendrá que ver con el trabajo con el laburo? 
Sí me pueden dar una mano, les estaría muy agradecido.


----------



## Alfonso de Castro

gonzalo attenborough said:


> la main d'oeuvre est facilement CORVÉABLE.??? tendrá que ver con el trabajo con el laburo?
> Sí me pueden dar una mano, les estaría muy agradecido.


 
Yo lo he buscado en esta misma pagina, y en el foro hay un post que traduce la expresion corvéable por adaptable e incluso sumisa.

Siento no poder ponerte el enlace al post pero me dice el site que hasta que no haga 30 comentarios no puedo poner urls en mis post.

Un saludo
Alfonso


----------



## Alissia

Bonjour,
quelqu'un saurait-il me donner un équivalent espagnol de l'expression "être corvéable à merci"?
Merci!


----------



## yserien

CNRTL_
DR. ANC.  _Assujetti à la corvée (_cf._ ce mot I A). _La gent corvéable (__DG__).
__Loc.  __Taillable et corvéable à merci (et miséricorde). _Selon la volonté absolue du seigneur. _Le peuple que nos plus anciens publicistes définissent :_ « _peuple serf, corvéable et taillable à merci et miséricorde_ » (CHAMFORT, _CaracTLF (i)
No existe ninguna expresión en español, a mi parecer. La gleba, las servidumbres,siervos, la esclavitud,...
_


----------



## Nikem

NUEVA PREGUNTA​
Hola, ¿cómo están?
Quería saber cómo se puede traducir la expresión "taillable et corvéable à merci".


La frase es la siguiente: 

Jacques Bonhomme est le nom sous lequel on désigne souvent le paysan français, quand on veut faire ressortir la condition misérable qu’il dut jadis supporter. *Taillable et corvéable à merci*, Jacques Bonhomme fut un véritable esclave sur qui le Seigneur possédait tous les droits. 

Fuente: http://www.lelibertaire.org/spip.php?article75

Mi intento es:

...sumiso y maleable a voluntad...

¡Gracias!


----------



## Tina.Irun

Hola:
Tienes que leer el texto entero y verás que aparece "tailles" :
 "Ils continuèrent à être, et de plus en  plus, courbés sous le faix écrasant des _*tailles, *aides, gabelles, dîmes et  impôts de tous genres_, jusqu’à ce que, ne se résignant plus à être plus  maltraités, plus méprisés et plus pressurés que jamais, ..."

"La taille" es un impuesto . ver este hilo: http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=224565

"La corvée" es también una prestación al noble :  http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1239787

Lo traduciría por "tallable y corveable a merced" por ser algo muy específico a la época.


----------



## Nikem

Excelente respuesta, Tina.
A partir del CNRTL había entendido que se trataba de una expresión más metafórica, pero ahora todo tiene más sentido, y de metafórico casi nada: ¡se trata del sometimiento al impuestos lisa y llanamente!
Muchas gracias y saludos,
Nikem


----------



## lero lero

Nikem said:


> Excelente respuesta, Tina.
> A partir del CNRTL había entendido que se trataba de una expresión más metafórica, pero ahora todo tiene más sentido, y de metafórico casi nada: ¡se trata del sometimiento al impuestos lisa y llanamente!
> Muchas gracias y saludos,
> Nikem



En un escrito que describe a una persona sumisa y manejable, yo lo he traducido por: *subordinado y manipulable a voluntad*.
Esto cuadra muy bien en la cita de Nikem: Jacques Bonhomme est le nom sous lequel on désigne souvent le paysan français, quand on veut faire ressortir la condition misérable qu’il dut jadis supporter. *Taillable et corvéable à merci*, Jacques Bonhomme fut un véritable esclave sur qui le Seigneur possédait tous les droits.

Ojalá le sirva a alguien.
Saludos


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenos días, bonjour,

No estoy segura que _manipulable_ corresponda exactamente a la palabra francesa, con _manipulable_ se piensa en una manipulación sicológica cuando _corvéable_ significa que se le puede pedir a uno que (en nuestros tiempos)  haga cualquier trabajo a cualquier hora.

Por favor, danos la frase entera y el contexto preciso. No será lo mismo si estamos hablando de nuestra época o de la Edad media. Gracias.
Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## lero lero

Cintia&Martine said:


> Buenos días, bonjour,
> 
> No estoy segura que _manipulable_ corresponda exactamente a la palabra francesa, con _manipulable_ se piensa en una manipulación sicológica cuando _corvéable_ significa que se le puede pedir a uno que (en nuestros tiempos) haga cualquier trabajo a cualquier hora.
> 
> Por favor, danos la frase entera y el contexto preciso. No será lo mismo si estamos hablando de nuestra época o de la Edad media. Gracias.
> Au revoir, hasta luego



En la época actual. Un escrito sobre las relaciones laborales y sus implicaciones en la conducta individual. 
Una persona que siente que en su trabajo hace esfuerzos extras que no son reconocidos, y se lamenta: Je fais ce qu'on me demande comme un bon petit soldat. *Je suis taillable et corvéable à merci*.
gracias por tus comentarios


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Me olvidaría de la expresión francesa:
- me tratan como un esclavo

Espera otras ideas.


----------



## totor

Yo creo que en todo uso contemporáneo de esta expresión, como dice Martine:


Cintia&Martine said:


> Me olvidaría de la expresión francesa


porque evidentemente su uso es metafórico.

En cuyo caso, expresiones como:


Nikem said:


> sumiso y maleable a voluntad





lero lero said:


> subordinado y manipulable a voluntad


O, como ella misma dice, y que lo sintetiza todo (y que de buena gana usaría, pero no va en mi texto):


Cintia&Martine said:


> me tratan como un esclavo


me parecen adecuadas.

En mi caso, Philippe Descamps, en un artículo para _Le Diplo_, dice:

_ Pour remplacer cette main-d’œuvre *corvéable à merci*, les autorités firent appel aux jeunesses communistes et aux militaires démobilisés, en exaltant le rôle pionnier de la ville et son apport décisif pour l’approvisionnement de Leningrad_.


----------



## janpol

La taille était un impôt arbitraire et très impopulaire dû par le paysan au seigneur en échange de la protection qui lui était assurée. Le clergé n'avait pas à verser la taille. La gabelle était un impôt qui concernait la vente du sel (dont on faisait une consommation très importante au Moyen-Age puisque c'était le moyen de conserver certains aliments). Cependant, cet impôt était très différent d'une région à l'autre : inexistant dans les régions où l'on pouvait facilement se procurer de l'eau de mer et la laisser s'évaporer, très élevée loin de la mer et d'éventuelles mines. Entre les deux il y avait les régions de "quart bouillon": la mer était proche mais le soleil trop faiblard, à cela il faut ajouter les pluies trop abondantes.Il fallait faire chauffer l'eau pour obtenir le sel.
taillable et corvéable à merci : on pouvait toujours exiger davantage des paysans


----------

